# how do you align a rear bumper



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

is this adjustable or is the bumper not straight


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Could be that the bumper is bent a little, could be that you can adjust it. It looks pretty normal to me. These cars were mid-priced, mass produced cars that were expected to last 8-10 years when they were built. What you're looking at is pretty typical. You can try to adjust it, by loosening the bolts at the body mount brackets and moving it around. The bumper mounts are slotted for adjustability.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

On my 67 there are hexagon washers that fit in slots on the frame to adjust the bumper and serrated washers to hold it. I don't know if they kept that for 69 or not but it makes the alignment process pretty nice.


----------

